# 3, F, Milwaukee, WI



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

Hello all, I haven't posted here in awhile as I have been busy. Unfortunatley I have to be moving out of my current place and into a new one and the new place I am moving into does not allow pets of any kind. 

Country: USA
State/Region: Wisconsin
City/Town: Milwaukee
Number of rats: 3
Gender: Female
Age(s): 1-2 years old
Name(s): Lars, Oderus, Toki
Colours: Lars is white with black hood and stripe down her back, Oderus is white with a tan/beige hood, Toki is white with brownish hood and semi stripe down her back
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Moving
Temperament: Friendly
Medical problems: None that I am aware of
Will the group be split: If need be
Transport available: Will meet within a reasonable amount of distance
Other: None
URL of Pictures: 
http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=1462.html
http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2207.html
URL of Videos: None
Preferred donation: None, just want them to go to a good home
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: No Thanks


----------



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

*Update*

It has been a week and all three are still currently available. I have been contacted by a couple of people outside of these forums that are interested but it sounds like they would be used as feeders. I really do not want to give my girls to someone that would use them in that way.

Cant anyone help me? or does anyone know of any rescues in the Milwaukee or Southeastern Wisconsin area? I have not been able to find any while searching on the internet.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm in suburban Chicago... I might be able to take them if you would be willing to meet me halfway or something. I just have a couple of questions... I'll PM you with them!


----------

